# F300 Running A Little Slow



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Guys

just noticed my recently acquired Omega Constellation f300 is running a little slow..

Its consistently losing just about a minute a day...

I'm not particularly well versed in these types of watches, this was my first venture into something a little "retro"

I have asked on a few forums, haven't had a definitive answer ...as to what could be wrong, but I guess ultimately I will have to send it somewhere...

Anyone got a recommendation...

Thanks for any advice received, I love the watch, but do get hung up about timekeeping.....


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

17bex said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> just noticed my recently acquired Omega Constellation f300 is running a little slow..
> 
> ...


Paul aka Silverhawk is the man for these he can be contacted via the Electric watches banner at the top of the page


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A minute a day is a lot for these movements. Most likely cause is dirt etc on the index wheel and/or pawls.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

could it be something as simple as the battery is off?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

So where / who could check this. i have been told that not all watchmakers deal with these watches...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

is a simple procedure the same as a quartz watch battery, might not be the issue but they do lose time, gradually getting worse when the battery's about to die


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine steadily lost time as the battery died.


----------



## pr1uk (Nov 11, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> A minute a day is a lot for these movements. Most likely cause is dirt etc on the index wheel and/or pawls.


I sent my f300 to Paul and he did a fantastic job and he does not charge the earth also if any parts are needed he ask you first since i have had my watch back it is running lovely

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/ ( Paul's site and well recommended )


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny, mine just die - no losing time they just stop.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I think Silverhawks suggestion will be correct as he is the expert, if the battery was the probable cause he would have suggested it first.

Send it to him and get it serviced as well, his prices are not as expensive as you would think.


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

I suggest you consult to the Omega company for professional advices. Afterall, their after-sale service is OK.


----------

